# should I upgrade from my EOS 400?



## mapgirl (Feb 6, 2012)

I've had my Canon Rebel (EOS 400D) for a few years now and have been happy with it.  And, up until now, I've opted to buy a new lens with my money rather than a new camera body.  However, I'm wondering if the time has come to move up (a little).  

I mostly do botanical macros and landscapes.  I'd like to see better resolution when I crop and enlarge some of my macros.  Does the "max resolution" affect that?  Also, my 400D will only do 10 seconds on the self-timer, where the 3 others will allow you to cut that down to 2 sec.

I did a side-by-side comparison on DPreview.com of my Rebel, the T2i (EOS 550D), the T3i (EOS 600) and the 60D.  Besides the pixel count (yeah, I know, they don't, but still . . . ) , the max. resolution, and the live view capability, I'm not seeing loads of differences.  (I don't use the screen except as a menu)  So if I did buy a new body, the T2i seems the most sensible choice.  It's cheaper than the other two, but doesn't appear to be all that different (though it's lighter than my 400D, which seems odd).  Am I missing something?  I mostly do botanical macros and landscapes.  Suggestions?


----------



## bentcountershaft (Feb 6, 2012)

The biggest advantage to the newer bodies you mentioned is probably higher iso ability.  If that's not important to you then I would just pick up a cheapie wired remote (maybe $20) and forget about the timer.


----------



## iresq (Feb 6, 2012)

You can get an IR remote RC6 from Amazon for around $6.  It's more about the person behind the camera and the glass then a body upgrade - to a point.


----------

